# Hi from the wilds



## Deleted member 78422 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi folks Ben away from this forum for a fairly long time bit of a mistake on my part looking forward to joining in on the forum


----------



## izwozral (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:

Welcome back, must be a couple of years since we met you at Druridge,


----------



## The laird (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 4, 2018)

Good to see you back on the wild side.


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you all surprising how many wildcamping stickers you se on the  road
Far more than other forums 
Bill


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Sep 4, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:
> 
> Welcome back, must be a couple of years since we met you at Druridge,


And we haven't Don many mets since probibly another two with another forum 
Hoping to change that health permitting 
Bill


----------



## Deleted member 78422 (Sep 4, 2018)

Are all posts now moderated for free members?


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome along.

Your first introductory post will be moderated and approved to make sure it's not a Spambot attempting to enter the site.


----------

